# Trailer tires



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Do anyone have an RV, camping trailer?
I find it virtually impossible to buy ST tires in Mexico
:confused2:


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

GARYJ65 said:


> Do anyone have an RV, camping trailer?
> I find it virtually impossible to buy ST tires in Mexico
> :confused2:


We came to Mexico with a trailer. We had a tough time getting plates for it because there really aren't any trailers in these parts and Transporte had no idea how to handle it. We have since sold the trailer.

If I were you I would contact bridgestone Mexico and see what they say. If that didn't work I would see if Costco could help.

Good luck.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Gatos said:


> We came to Mexico with a trailer. We had a tough time getting plates for it because there really aren't any trailers in these parts and Transporte had no idea how to handle it. We have since sold the trailer.
> 
> If I were you I would contact bridgestone Mexico and see what they say. If that didn't work I would see if Costco could help.
> 
> Good luck.


Oh boy, I thought I might get that response!
Probably I will end up making a trip to Laredo to buy a set of ST tires
We just don't care about those in México!


----------

